# Looking for some input on upcoming rotator cuff surgery and the season ahead



## kurtis500 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ive got a torn suprasinatus and probably a sublabral tear. No ruptures, but tears. I can't work with them (firefighter) and have laid off swimming and lifting since tearing it at work. Ive done the protocol for industrial by having the cortizone shot (which was nice for about a week) and Im doing the therapy now before they will approve a surgery. I can have the surgery around the first or second week of September. Here's the problem, we already booked and paid for our families almost 2 week trip to Park City over the holidays. Needless to say after all the costs Im in it for over 8K to start. We go every year numerous times to PC and the bird. My therapist about crapped her pants when I told her I was going snowboarding/skiing (I do both) over the holidays 3+ months post surgery. Ive had 5 surgeries in the past and I think Ill be OK...seriously. Any of you had a rotator cuff repair and hit the slopes after? Ive had 2 wrist, 1 knee and 2 hand surgeries.. I know what to expect...mostly...although Ive never had the shoulder done.. Any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

kurtis500 said:


> Ive got a torn suprasinatus and probably a sublabral tear. No ruptures, but tears. I can't work with them (firefighter) and have laid off swimming and lifting since tearing it at work. Ive done the protocol for industrial by having the cortizone shot (which was nice for about a week) and Im doing the therapy now before they will approve a surgery. I can have the surgery around the first or second week of September. Here's the problem, we already booked and paid for our families almost 2 week trip to Park City over the holidays. Needless to say after all the costs Im in it for over 8K to start. We go every year numerous times to PC and the bird. My therapist about crapped her pants when I told her I was going snowboarding/skiing (I do both) over the holidays 3+ months post surgery. Ive had 5 surgeries in the past and I think Ill be OK...seriously. Any of you had a rotator cuff repair and hit the slopes after? Ive had 2 wrist, 1 knee and 2 hand surgeries.. I know what to expect...mostly...although Ive never had the shoulder done.. Any thoughts would be helpful


My opinion. If you take it easy I think you'll be fine. Like just cruising n taking in the scenery with the family. Of course try limit falling on the shoulder. Maybe even look at getting some body armor?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

And no straps on the ski poles.....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... MDs and PTs who do not do the particular sport themselves tend to be uber reluctant against it, in my experience, whereas sports MDs/therapists more have a "k, you're going to do it _anyway_, let's discuss the safest way to do it" attitude :dunno:. What are the _specific_ concerns your therapist has? Just a general "OMG, life is dangerous, don't do it!" kind of way or a specific "if you fall on that part it'll rip out your x before y healed to z extent"?

If falls are the issue... my father in law got an artificial shoulder after a very bad snowboarding accident abt 20y ago. He didn't snowboard anymore ever since cos a potential fall on that shoulder could be havoc and falls _are_ likely with snowboarding. He still is an avid skier, tho, and enjoys skiing every weekend without issues. If you're a decent skier? Your likelyhood of having a fall is _very_ low.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just to throw my hat in the ring here, I've been riding for 3 years now with a completely torn labrum in my leading shoulder. My advice, be careful with a shoulder. You'd be amazed how much you move your arm (which is attached to you shoulder) when riding. I've popped my shoulder out of socket probably 2-3 times a year, but that being said, I've never stopped riding because of it. Depends on your pain tolerance and severity of injury. You'll know what you can handle. If it hurts too bad, spend the afternoon in the local bar and drink a few of the local brews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have an expert level skier bud...like a 45 year pass holder and a former windsurfer racer that has no problem blasting 60+ mph on 230's. Well a few years ago he had a freak fall in the lift line and completely demolished his right shoulder. Had to stop his livelihood...being a custom fine finish carpenter. Told that his skiing days were over! He had surgery and has done PT religiously/daily since...well he is back on his skis after a couple of years but is much more conservative and careful not to fall on that shoulder. Btw he stumbled on some doing consulting and now has great income and more free to go skiing when and where he wants.


----------



## kurtis500 (Aug 12, 2016)

thank you for the input everyone! I'm still trying to figure it out, the appointment is monday and I have to decide. I checked my last day at Park City on my Epic app and I did 25,717 vertical feet and 20+ lift rides, so Im not a take-it-easy person unfortunately. The steeps and booter jumps are too addicting  (as many of you know) Im not sure how you could have gone with a torn labrum for so long, that is pretty incredible that you can still function well. Maybe you should come get it fixed too and we'll hit the slopes at the same time.  

Theres no way to win this, if I wait till March its over for the wake boarding/waterski season next year. Since Ill be hiking some runs at snowbird and cruising park city over the holiday I think a bum shoulder may be another injury waiting to happen. damn injuries


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Given some great advice all around, but umm I take back what I said. Listen to what your therapist says. Cancel and get a refund on the vacay too. Maybe go some place warm.


----------



## kurtis500 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input! After meeting yesterday with the doc I put it off. I was told that repetitive movements such as running and etc are not allowed for a minimum of three months and therapy wouldn't begin until 7-8 weeks. After I decided to hold off i told him about the trip and that I would take it easy, his words were 'absolutely not!". Likely I wouldn't even want to snowboard in the condition my shoulder would be in at that time frame. Like someone here said any impact and the pain would be off the charts. 

Thanks for the input guys


----------

